# Online-Verbindung Codesys3.5/SP14 zu WAGO-Steuerung 750-8101 PFC100 nicht möglich



## MSommer (29 April 2021)

Hallo Miteinander,
Ich habe mit meiner WAGO 750-8101 PFC100 2ETH ein kleines Problemchen:
Ich kann mich nicht mehr auf meiner SPS einloggen und die Funktionen beobachten.
Es kommt beim Aufrufen im Reiter „Online“ und des Befehles „Einloggen“ sofort die Fehlermeldung „Netzwerkfehler: keine Leitung zum Host“. Wenn ich dort auf „Details“ klicke, erscheint noch einmal derselbe Text. Nach Bestätigung erfolgt ein weiteres Fenster „Details zum Login-Fehler“, jedoch ohne Inhalt.

Das WBM (Web-based Management) habe ich vor Aufruf von Codesys 3.5/SP14 aktiviert und danach das zugehörige Codesys-Projekt geladen.

Folgende Infos sind im WBM lesbar:
*Controller Details
- *Product Description:            WAGO 750-8101 PFC100 2ETH
- Order Number:                    750-8101
- License Information:            Codesys-Runtime-License
- Firmware Revision:              02.08.35(11)
*Network Details X1/X2
- *State:                                   on / enabled
- MAC Address:                     korrekte Adresse
- IP Address:                          korrekte Adresse (static)
- Subnet Mask:                      korrekte Adresse
*Statusanzeigen
- *WBM:                                  Balken aktiv
- Local Time:                        12:17
- Local Date:                         29.04.2021
- PLC Switch:                       RUN
- LEDs:                                  SYS / RUN / IO (grün)
                                               MS /NS/ USR (grau)

Vielleicht noch ergänzend zur Info.
Die Kommunikation zwischen PC und SPS hat bisher noch nie Probleme gehabt. Seit meinem vorgestrigen Aufruf des „Einloggen-Befehles“ habe ich das Fehlverhalten festgestellt. 
Im Zuge einer Netzwerkprüfung wurde festgestellt, dass die NW-Dose im Verteiler nicht mehr korrekt arbeitet. 
Die WAGO bzw. der Ersatzweise angeschlossene Laptop war nicht erreichbar. Komischerweise  hat die LED an der X1-Buchse wie gewohnt geblinkt. Windows 10 hat beim Aufruf von WDM  korrekt einen Netzwerkfehler gemeldet


Zum Testen wurde dann ein provisorisches Patchkabel zwischen NW-HUB und SPS-Anschlussbuchse X1 angeschlossen. Der Laptop sowie nach Anschluss der WAGO war eine Kommunikation vorhanden. WDM hat sich mit den oben eingetragenen Infos angemeldet. Somit funktioniert das Netzwerk-HUB.


Was kann hier die Ursache sein, dass ich keine Verbindung zur SPS aufbauen kann? Oder mache ich in der Bedienung einen Fehler?
Ich bedanke mich schon im Voraus 

Gruß Michael


----------



## HausSPSler (30 April 2021)

Schau bitte mit dem Update Tool ob die runtime läuft alternativ kannst du dich auch per ssh (z.B mit putty client oder anderem) einloggen auf dem PFC
und z.B 
'top'
ausführen oder aber
cat /tmp/codesyscontrol.log

Grüße


----------



## MSommer (1 Mai 2021)

Hallo Herr Schwellinger,
Danke für die Info. Aber als "SPS-Laie" ist das für mich nicht so klar.

Ist hier das verlinkte Fenster unter "Tools/ Update PFC100? gemeint?
Wenn ja wird nach Eingabe der "Logni-Anmeldedaten und Betätigen des Butten "Laufzeitsystem Start" die runtime gestartet.
Wenn ja, kurze Info bzw. wenn nicht bitte ich um Hilfe was ich im Detail machen muss.

Danke schon einmal dafür.
Gruß Michael


----------



## HausSPSler (1 Mai 2021)

hm.. ja man muss das Passwort eingeben in dem UpdateTool kannst du die Info ob die Runtime läuft.
https://putty.org/ hier kannst du einen ssh client downloaden (putty)
auch die das selbe password wie in dem Update Tool verwenden... und  dann cat /tmp/codesyscontrol.log ausführen da
sieht man ob Sie läuft..

Warum?
- Also erst mal herausfinden ob die SPS Runtime läuft
- Wenn ja und man findet die trotzdem beim scan  nicht gibt es 2 Möglichkeiten
a) entweder korruptes Bootprojekt oder aber eben auch Applikationsfehler ( so das dein Projekt beim starten die SPS Runtime zum Absturz bringt) - entfernen kann man das Bootprojekt auch mit dem Update Tool
b) Die Runtime läuft aber man findet Sie trotzdem beim SPS-Scan nicht -> entweder ein Netzwerkproblem das UDP nicht geht -
dann entweder die IP Adresse des PFC direkt eingeben (dann wir direkt per TCP eingeloggt) oder aber du könntest auch ein Edge Gateway auf dem PFC installieren
dazu musst du allerdings das ganze aktualisieren auf die neueste Version dann würde ich aber auch gleich CODESYS aktualisieren, wenn schon denn schon.

Klar ne Überlegung wäre noch die PFC Firmware zu aktualisieren - dann hättest du alles in neuester Version


----------



## MSommer (2 August 2021)

Hallo Herr Schwellinger,
auch wenn es schon einige Zeit her ist, möchte ich dennoch "Vollzug" melden. Ursache war ein anderes aktives Homeautomationsprogramm das den Zugriff auf die SPS blockiert hat. Nach einiger Zeit der Fehlersuche habe ich dann die Reihenfolge der Programme geändert (Codesys WBS sowie Codesys 3.5 zuerst) hat alles problemlos funktioniert, und ich konnte mich auf die SPS, ohne Fehlermeldung aufschalten.
Wenn ich meine Programmänderungen eingepflegt habe, werde ich in diesem Zuge auch noch auf die aktuelle PFC-Firmware updaten.
Danke noch einmal für Ihre Hilfe.
Gruß Michael


----------

